# Question for Ed Corbin



## mocropot (Jul 8, 2008)

Hello Ed,

I am new to this forum and paph.
I saw your humidifier arrangement picture and I think this is a great idea. I would like to implement the same for my growing area. The only question I have is what have you used to adjust a PVC pipe to the humidifier? Is it possible for you to explain how a PVC pipe is sitting on top of the humidifier and may be you can post a close picture of that part of humidifier. Also could you please let me know what humidifier are you using.

Thank you in advance,
Helen


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm not Ed, but welcome to SlipperTalk, Helen!


----------



## mocropot (Jul 8, 2008)

Thank you, Dot. I hope Ed will respond to my message

Helen


----------



## rdlsreno (Jul 8, 2008)

I am not Ed but Welcome to Slippertalk Helen!!!


Ramon


----------



## Ernie (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm not Ed either. I'm Steve Jobs. Welcome! 

-Ernie


----------



## mocropot (Jul 9, 2008)

Thank you guys for your Welcome. Just trying to create a growing area. I only have couple plants, but I do not want to buy any more till I create good conditions for them. Ed’s idea will be great for me.
Just thinking , may be somebody else knows what to use to adjust a PVC pipe to a humidifier.

Helen


----------



## Heather (Jul 9, 2008)

Welcome Helen!


----------



## Kyle (Jul 9, 2008)

Use silicon caulking or epoxy glue. You could also inverse a funnel and attach a piece of pipe to that. I hope I understand what your asking. Maybe you could give us a link to the thread with a picture of what your trying to create.

Kyle


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 9, 2008)

Howdy Helen! I'm just getting back on the scene on a regular basis, I don't think I've noticed Ed making any posts. Another thought, in the meantime, is pick plants that fit your existing conditions. Has anyone ever had an orchid that _didn't_ like increased humidity?


----------



## NYEric (Jul 9, 2008)

Yes! http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6078&highlight=tombstones


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 9, 2008)

Helen...Welcome from Greece...


----------



## Corbin (Jul 9, 2008)

I am Ed. 

Sorry I have taken so long but I do not get to the site to often now. We just went to 10 hr days at work so I am pretty bushed by the time I get home. 

The humidifier is made by GE and sold by Walgreens. I do not know if you can find it at other places or not. It may be special made for Walgreens. I'll get the model number when I get home tonight. The hole in the top of the humidifier is 1 1/2 " diameter. You have to buy a 1/12" DRAIN TAIL PIECE. Then buy a 1 1/2 " transition to schedule 40 pipe. (ask the attendant at the store). Then all the rest is just 1 1/2" schedule 40 PVC pipe.

I operate the humidifier with a timer but the humidity really fluctuates.

I just added a second humidifier on a humidistat and it is doing a much better job of maintaining the humidity level. I am going to convert the other one as soon as I get another humidistat.

Please feel free to ask more questions if you have them and I’ll try to check in when I can.


----------



## Corbin (Jul 9, 2008)

Hold the phone. I made a mistake. 

The humidifier is made by Sunbeam not GE and is their model 700/701. The one you get from Walgreens has their name on it. I am not real sure about the difference between the two models other than the shape of the tank. The one I have has the rounded tank. However, I think both have the 1 1/2" outlet hole. I know the one with the rounded top does.


----------



## mocropot (Jul 9, 2008)

Thank you everybody for your Welcome and Thank you Ed for your respond. I am going to check a Walgreen tomorrow, but I already checked on-line and I can not find this type of humidifier for sale. I am just thinking are they still selling this model?
Thank you,
Helen


----------



## Corbin (Jul 10, 2008)

Yes they are still selling them. I bought my second one just last week. They did not have it displayed, as they do in the winter, and it was up on the top shelf. I'd ask the store clerks. They may know where they have them stashed. Another option is to go on line to see if you can buy one that way. 

The problem is that this is the only one that I know of that has a round hole for the discharge of the mist. Many of them have slots or ovals or what ever that make it hard to attach pipe to duct the mist to your stand. 

You could of course just sit the humidifier on the shelf with the plants but that waste valuable space under the lights.

BTW Welcome to the forum.


----------

